

Firefox plugin Socialbrowse launches in-page commenting - monkeyboy
http://mashable.com/2008/07/25/socialbrowse-release/

======
rteuscher
when is someone gonna create a similar layer of social browsing and open it
up? commenting is just scratching the surface of this one.

~~~
garbowza
Right now - we're working on it!

------
colgur
Diigo does a pretty nice job of highlighting. I don't publish my highlights
but a lot of other people do.

Socialbrowse might address something I find a bit annoying about Diigo: I
don't care what most people think about an article, especially if I don't know
the commentators. The highlights of others just clutters my page most of the
time. Diigo allows you to turn page Highlights off but ALL Highlights are
removed including my own...

Any Socialbrowse users out there?

------
jgrahamc
Does nobody remember the late 90s? There was a service that did just that way
back before the previous dotbomb.

But the name escapes me, perhaps because it was as exciting back then as it is
now.

~~~
menloparkbum
Don't me.dium and yoono do the same thing?

~~~
sharjeel
BumpIn.com is also doing the same. But I think that the market size is very
big. Being able to comment and interact with other people on any site is the
missing feature of web 2.0.

In this case that multiple players can exist together. But sooner or later
something like browser wars will start.

